# Went looking for some box turtles.



## matt41gb (Apr 3, 2011)

My wife and I went out to Lake Fork in East Texas for the weekend. I'm so glad the weather is warm and every thing is green again. I was hoping to find some three-toed box turtles, but it's been so dry. I'm sure after a good rain, they will be easier to find. Unfortunately, I didn't find any box turtles. 

Prime box turtle habitat.






Took the pups along.

















Poison Ivy is plentiful.





Opossum skull.





Deer Skull.





Had to.





-Matt


----------



## jackrat (Apr 3, 2011)

That looks like bigfoot country.lol


----------



## matt41gb (Apr 3, 2011)

jackrat said:


> That looks like bigfoot country.lol



Haha! I wish I could find one back there. The woods aren't as big as they seem though. Here is an areal shot of the lake and the woods I was looking for box turtles in. 

Lake Fork





The patch of woods that are full of box turtles.





-Matt


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 3, 2011)

The dogs loved it!


----------



## matt41gb (Apr 3, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> The dogs loved it!



Yes Sir. They had a great time. They are only pups, and I was very proud of them staying right with me the whole time. 

-Matt


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 3, 2011)

matt41gb said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > The dogs loved it!
> ...



That is great, we include our dogs as much as we can also!


----------



## terryo (Apr 3, 2011)

Those were great pictures anyway Matt. We find lots of boxies here from late Spring until late Fall. Mostly Eastern's, and they have mostly all yellow markings. If I ever found a high red in color, I's have to confiscate it...oops! The only time we find them is very early in the AM, or right before it gets dark....at dusk. Terry K. had some great pictures of boxie's where he lives, and they were all beautiful and full of color.


----------

